# A great warranty experience!



## redpointpete (Sep 10, 2007)

I had an '07 white Orca that had a small (~3/4 inch) crack in the down tube. I contacted the warranty department at Orbea with pictures and they asked me to send it to them. I brought it to my LBS. They were awesome! They took the bike apart, boxed it up and shipped it at no cost to me. I just received an email from the warranty manager at Orbea saying that my new frame shipped today. The bike will be re-assembled, again at no cost to me, when they receive the frame. One of the reasons I bought the Orca was the lifetime warranty. I am very glad I did.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great experience!

I had a similar issue...but I had to pay outbound freight, and all disassembly/reassembly costs!

Congrats and enjoy the new frame!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

How long did all this take, including shipping? 2 weeks? 2 months?


----------



## redpointpete (Sep 10, 2007)

The new frame was shipped yesterday. So far it has been 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

How did you first notice the crack? Was it visible, audible, or could you feel it?


----------



## redpointpete (Sep 10, 2007)

I noticed the crack when I removed the water bottle cage to clean the bike. It did not cause any noises or difference in feel of the bike.


----------

